# Yeah I had one of these a while ago.



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So a few years back I spent a bit of time going absolutely mental and entered a few too many powerlifting competitions in a 6 month period.

But I'm back in the gym now and my strength is pretty much where it was before. But it only took 5 months and eating like a fat bastard to get there.

I need somewhere to track stuff so here I am again.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Slightly longer version:

After changing jobs, moving house, not finding a gym or PT for a while I've settled into a good routine now. Joined a gym again in December last year.

After a bit of an abortive few months with a dodgy PT there I've changed to a new trainer and he's got my bench strength up beyond where it was when I was last lifting.

Curent gym 1RM are Bench 100, Squat 160, Dead 140

Previous 1RM were Bench 100, Squat 180, Dead 230

So I have a little more to get back to where I was.

The last month has been fuelled by a pretty dirty diet but that's all gone now and my diet is now a much cleaner high protein & fats, low carbs attempt.

2 weeks ago I weighed 106 - now I'm 103. Want to get down closer to 90kg.

Workout 5 days a week

Mon: Legs - Squat, Curls, Extension, Calf raises, Step ups

Tues: Off

Wed: Back & Bis - Deads, Lower Back Extensions, Rows, Bicep Curls, Hammer Curls, EZ Bar curls

Thurs: Cardio - Probably spinning if I can make it

Fri: Chest & Tris - Bench, Incline, Flat flys, Tricep push/pull downs

Sat: Shoulders - DB Shoulder press, lateral raises, front raises, rev flys, shrugs, wrist curls

The past few weeks the weights have consistently gone up and up however as I'm now cutting I fully expect that to stall.

Supplement wise I'm using Animal Stack, Glucosamine, Multi-vits, Omega 3 oils - No-xplode during workouts


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Monday: Legs - Heavy (For me)

Squat: *10*@bar, *8*@60kg, *5*@100kg, *3*@120kg, *3*@140kg (Wraps on from here), *3*@145kg, *2*@150kg

Leg Press (Technogym): *10*@140kg, 180kg, 200kg, 220kg, 250kg (All of it)

Leg Curl and: *10*@57.5kg, *10*@60kg, *9*@65kg, *6*@70kg

Extension superset: *10*@55kg, *10*@60kg, *10*@65kg, *6*@70kg

Smith calf raise: *10*@40kg, 80kg, 120kg (I don't count bar weight on smith press exercises)

10min cool down in incline treadmill = super calf pump.

Pretty happy with this.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Welcome to the forum mate.


Thanks - I think you said that to me 4 years ago too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I probably did but 4 years is a long time mate


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Power lifting competition with a 1rm bench press of 100kg?

I just know that's gonna be read really bitchy lol it's not honestly,

Just wondering am I missing something?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

golfgttdi said:


> Power lifting competition with a 1rm bench press of 100kg?
> 
> I just know that's gonna be read really bitchy lol it's not honestly,
> 
> Just wondering am I missing something?


I competed at 89.1kg, Raw and natural in an untested fed against people in kit and finished with a total of 492.5 - yes I have a crap bench press. I've got fairly long arms and never had much upper body strength.

But my deadlift wasn't the worst


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Morning weight: 102.5kg


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Wednesday: Back - Heavy

Deadlifts: *15*@bar, *12*@60kg, *8*@100kg, *5*@120kg, *3,2*@140kg

Upright Row: *10*@bar, *10*@25kg, *10*@30kg, *9*@35kg

Technogym Upper Back: *10*@40kg, *10*@50kg, *8*@55kg

Bicep Curls: *10,10,10,9*@10kg

Hammer Curls: *8*@10kg, *9,9,6*@8kg

EZ Curl: *10*@+10kg, *5*@+12.5kg, *10*@+10kg (Light touch assistance on last two, +10kg means bar +10 as I'm not sure what the bar weighs)

Huge pump, can see why the bodybuilders do it now


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

welcome back to the pain factory lol. Keep up the hard work buddy.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Today was cardio.

I think I spelt that right. Not a word I'm used to.

46 minutes, 4.6km/h 6% incline on the treadmill.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Friday: Chest - Heavy

Bench press: *12*@bar, *10*@40kg, 8*@*60kg, *3*@80kg, *3*@90kg, *1*@100kg, *1*@102.5kg plus a negative, *12*@60kg, *5*@80kg

Incline press: *2 x 8*@60kg, *2*@70kg, *7, 5*@60kg

Rope pull down: *10, 5*@25kg, *6*@20kg, Dropset of 25, 20, 15, 10, 5 which never ended - must finish on 7.5 next time.

Flat flys: *10*@18kg, *5, 5, 4*@20kg

Dead chuffed with this as this morning I weighed 102.2kg which means that so far my dietting hasn't started to affect my strength.

It also means I can now bench press my own weight again. :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bloody hell - had a cheat day today. Threw a few more carbs in before lifting and a ton after.

My body temperature has shot up and I'm sweating like a pig 2 hours after my workout.

Back on the diet tomorrow though.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Saturday is Shoulders day.

DB Shoulder Press: *15*@14kg, *12*@18kg, *10*@22kg, *8, 5*@24kg

DB Side raises: *12*@8kg, *8, 9*@10kg, *Dropset* 14, 10, 8 6kg

DB Front raises: *8, 8, 10*@10kg, *Dropset* 12, 10, 8, 6kg

Rear delt flys: *12*@6kg, *10*@8kg, *10, 12*@12kg

DB Shrugs: *12*@30kg, *12*@40kg, *12, 5, 6*@50kg - these are the heaviest in the gym 

Followed by 30 mins of cardio on the treadmill with a constant HR of 118.

Another chuffed M_at


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Sunday: Half an hour fasted cardio - we have some hills around here so managed to keep my HR in the right region 

Shoulders are killing me right now.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Monday: Legs (Light)

Squat: *20*@bar, *10*@60kg, *10*@80kg, *3x8*@100kg, *10*@60kg - only the last two sets of 100 with a belt.

Leg Press: *12*@150kg, *4x10*@200kg

Leg Curl: *10*@50kg, *10*@55kg, *10*@60gk, *7*@65kg - superset with...

Leg Ext: *10*@52.5kg, *10*@57.5kg, *10*@62.5kg, *8*@67.5kg - half way through I noticed the 2.5kg plate engaged!

Smith press calf raise: *10*@80kg, *10*@120kg, *2x10*@160kg - Smith press so no bar weight, just plates counted.

Finished off with some time in the steam room and sauna and 45 minutes later I'm still píssing with sweat


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

subbed mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> subbed mate


Thanks mate - am subbed to yours too.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

This week I seem to have gotten into the gym on Tuesday too - so this will be the start of 6 days a week for a while.

Just cardio - 45 minutes on the treadmill. ~4.5km/h 5%incline.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Wednesday: Back & Bis (Light)

Deads: *12*@bar, *10*@60kg, *10*@80kg, *3x10*@102.5kg - 2.5kg increase on a fortnight ago and still no belt on any of these so chuffed again

Lat pull down: *12*@30kg, *10*@40kg, *10*@50kg, *7, 5*@60kg - Not done these for 3 years so not sure, happy though

Upright row: *10*@bar, *10*@30kg, *2x10*@35kg

Bicep curl: *10, 9*@12kg, *9, 8*@10kg

Hammer curls: *8*@10kg, *10, 8, 7*@8kg

Small EZ Curl: *10*@+10kg, *10, 10, 9*@+12.5kg

Pretty good session - virtually everything is up.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So this has been eating away at me today.

I'm pretty damn sure that I'm not eating enough to gain weight but I've gained weight. Almost a kilo in the past week.

I need to get some decent measurements / skin folds done to track whether any weight gain/loss is good/bad.

But upto now my diet has typically been

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs (about 2.5), 2 sausage/bacon, 5g omega 3 oils

Lunch: Meat and veg or chicken and salad. No potatoes but do add some mayo or oil

Snack: Protein bar

Pre workout: No-xplode & protein flapjack

Post workout: 1/2 pint skimmed milk, 1 scoop syntha 6

Dinner: Meat and veg, some wholewheat pasta / wholegrain basmati

Snack: 250g no fat greek yoghurt

Bed: scoop syntha 6, 5g omega 3 oils

I'll work out macros later.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe with muscle memory you are putting on some muscle while losing fat. If it was ever going to happen natty I imagine it would be just after getting back into training.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Maybe with muscle memory you are putting on some muscle while losing fat. If it was ever going to happen natty I imagine it would be just after getting back into training.


That's what I'm hoping for - my legs feel a bit leaner recently - but I'd like to know for sure.

Being a bit of a tubby bugger right now isn't doing my lower back any good!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Another cardio session. 45 minutes 5% inclin 4.5km/h on the treadmill.

Now to tuck into some chicken and veg.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Friday: Chest

Bench: *10*@40kg, *5*@70kg, *3*@90kg, *1.7*@100kg, *1, 0*@105kg, *12, 12, 9*@60kg - 1.7 on 100kg because the last wasn't a clean push. Was aiming for 105 - got it but didn't manage the double. Controlled it down though so got a negative out. That's the most I've ever benched raw so ruddy chuffed with it 

Incline press: *5*@60kg, *3*@65kg, *3, 3*@67.5kg

Low cable fly: *10*@2.5kg, *10, 7, 7*@5kg

Rope Pull Down: *12*@25kg, *7, 3*@27.5kg, Dropset 25kg, 20kg, 15kg, 10kg, 7.5kg

My shoulders are really feeling it now after Wednesday's back session. So tomorrow I suppose I had better finish them off with a big shoulders session :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'm going to go to the gym later today, promise. But first it's maths time.

I need to lose weight. I'm 102kg and 173cm (16stone and 5' 8") and I'd like to get down to 90kg (14stone 2lbs)

I've calculated my TDEE at ~ 3,100 on the basis of the average of a load of different calculators.

On this basis I'm going to set my diet at 2,100 calories initially with the hope of losing about a kilo a week.

I'm going to follow @Pscarb 's guidance from his Timed carbs sticky.

On the basis I'm probably at 30% bf I'll be aiming for 215g protein, 100g fat, 85g carbs per training day. 125g fat, 30g carbs on non training days with most of this from green veg and salad.




Non workout / Cardio days


*Food**Protein**Fat**Carbs**Cals*Scrambled egg (4)2622.4trace304Chicken Breast 200g61.43.40276Mayo 15ml0.2110.2100Chicken Breast 200g61.43.40276Mayo 15ml0.2110.2100Rump Steak 200g58.425.8trace484Veg pack3.51.611.173Almond Oil 15ml013.70123.6Syntha 6 Shake22614200Greek Yogurt 100g953.896Omega 3 Oils010090*Total**242.1**113.3**29.3**2122.6*



Resistance workout days


*Food**Protein**Fat**Carbs**Cals*Scrambled egg (4)2622.4trace304Chicken Breast 200g61.43.40276Mayo 15ml0.2110.2100Chicken Breast 200g61.43.40276Mayo 15ml0.2110.2100Rump Steak 200g58.425.8trace484Veg pack63.443.4239Almond Oil 15ml013.70123.6Syntha 6 Shake22614200Post Workout Carbs0030120Omega 3 Oils010090*Total**235.6**110.1**87.8**2312.6*


Grateful for any comments on this plan.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Now the workout - Saturday: Shoulders

Dumbell press: *12*@16kg, *10*@20kg, *10, 10, 6*@22kg

Side DB raises: *10, 10, 8, 7*@10kg

Front DB raises: *8,8,7*@10kg, *10*@8kg

Rear delt: *12, 12*@8kg, *10, 10*@10kg

DB shrugs: *12*@30kg, *12*@40kg, *12, 6*@50kg - grip gave up on this so gave up. Discovered that the 50s and 40s are bent from all the douches dropping them as loudly as possible.

Not a bad day given the amount my shoulders have done on previous days this week.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Monday again: Legs

Squats: *10*@bar, *10*@60kg, *5*@100kg, *5*@110kg, *5*@120kg, *3*@130kg, *3*@140kg, *2*@150kg, *6, 6*@60kg

Leg Press: *10*@150kg, *10*@180kg, *10*@210kg, *10*@230kg, *10*@250kg

Leg Curl & Extension superset: *10*@50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg

Smith press calf raises: *10*@80kg, *10*@120kg, *10, 10*@160kg

Improvements on most of it - if not in final weights or totals then in moving up quicker.

And given this is while cutting that makes me


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Tuesday: Cardio

45mins treadmill 6.5% incline 4.5km/h

Had to increase the incline today as the heart rate didn't get high enough.

I have the horrible feeling that I may be getting fitter.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Wednesday: Back & Biceps

Deadlifts: *10*@40kg, *10*@60kg, *10*@80kg, *5x5*@100kg - Totally belt free, pain free. Very happy.

Lat Pulldown: *10*@40kg, *10*@50kg, *8, 5*@60kg, *3*@50kg

Upright row: *10*@bar, *10*@30kg, *2x10*@35kg

Bicep curls: *4x10*@12kg

Hammers: *10, [email protected]*10kg, *10, 8*@8kg

Small EZ Curl: *10*@+10kg, *3x10*@+12.5kg

A bit surprised that there's still some progression as I've started a cut and today I felt a bit tired.

But I'm not going to complain :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Thursday: Cardio

45mins treadmill, 6% incline 4.6km/h

Morning weight: 101.7kg

Pretty pleased that the weight has started to shift again - hope it's a steady drop.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Turns out I needed a bigger dump yesterday.

100.8kg :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

In two minds as to whether today was a good session or not.

Friday: Bench

Bench Press: *12*@bar, *8*@40kg, *8*@60kg, *5, 5*@82.5kg, *4 and pinned myself to the bench*@82.5kg, *5, 4.5*@82.5kg

Incline: *8, 6, 7, 5*@50kg

Low cable fly: *10, 9, 8, 7*@5kg

Rope pull down: *10, 8, 7*@25kg, 22.5kg *dropset*.

It's the first time I've tried 5x5 at that weight and I more or less got there - pinned myself at the bottom of the 5th rep of the third set because I had taken too long with all of the negatives on that set.

I guess the diet is kicking in and I should expect a drop in strength.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Saturday: Shoulders

DB press: *12*@18kg, *10*@24kg, *8,7,6*@26kg

Side raise: *10*@12kg standing *10, 8, 9, 9*@10kg seated

Front raise: *10, 10*@10kg, *6, 6*@12kg 12kg drop set

Rear delt fly: *12*@10kg

Face pulls: *12*@15kg, *12*@20kg, *12*@22.5kg, *12*@25kg

DB shrugs: *12*@20kg, *12, 12, 12*@30kg

Trainer decided I should switch to face pulls to hit the rear delts more - love these. Really feel them properly where the rear flys were a little hard to isolate the muscle properly.

Shrugs were light because I'd arched and over extended my back a little of the last couple of the drop set front raises.

Blõody good workout as I'd included some extra carbs this morning - will add some fruit before workouts to try and prevent a repeat of yesterdays' naff session.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - two updates in one.

Monday: Legs

Squat: *12*@bar, *8*@60kg, *5, 5, 5, 1, 1*@100kg, *5*@60kg - Belt has gotten a little loser and so didn't sit right on the 4th and 5th attempts. As my back gave me a twinge I cut the squats short.

Leg Press: *12, 12, 12, 12, 12*@180kg - All really explosive

Leg Curl: *12*@45kg, *12*@50kg, *12*@55kg, *10*@60kg

Leg ext: *12*@47.5kg, *12*@52.5kg, *10*@57.5kg, *9*@62.5kg - Meant to be a superset same weights with the curl. Didn't notice that the 2.5 plate was engaged again.

Smith press calf raises: *15*@80kg, *12*@120kg, *10, 10*@160kg

Seated calf machine: *12, 12, 10, 10*@55kg

Pretty happy with that

Tuesday: Fail

Long traffic jam at work so I thought I'd use the gym at work - got down there. No padlock, no t-shirt. Walked back to the office and waited for the traffic to die down and drove home to order a Domino's :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Today was either a blôody good session or my worst yet. I think both at once 

Deadlift: *10*@bar, *10*@60kg, *8, 8, 8, 8, 8*@100kg - No belt on any of these, felt strong through all of them, controlled all the way. Back seems to be getting its strength back slowly but surely.

Lat pull down: *12*@40kg, *10*@50kg, *5*@60kg, *5*@50kg

Upright Row: *10*@bar, *10*@30kg, *10, 8*@35kg

Bicep curls: *10, 10, 7, 8*@12kg

Hammer curls: *8, 7*@10kg - This is where it got a bit shît. Forearms were too pumped to continue much

Small EZ Curl: *7, 6*@+12.5kg - Gave up - will do more tomorrow.

Pretty happy with this to be honest.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Today - threw in some bicep curls and hammer curls before my 45 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Friday night is bench press and personal best night.

No messing - a serious PB on the bench here - something I've never done before - reps with 100kg

Bench: *12*@bar, *10*@60kg, *3*@90kg, *3*@100kg, *1.5*@105kg, *10*@80kg

Incline: *7*@60kg, *2, 4*@70kg, *7.5*@60kg

Low cable fly: *10*@5kg, *8, 8, 8*@7.5kg

Rope pull down: *12*@22.5kg, *10*@25kg, *4*@27.5kg, 25kg dropset

I have no idea where the [email protected] 100kg came from - I've never done any number of reps that heavy before, most would be about 3 years ago getting a double.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Another good day today: Shoulders

DB Shoulder press: *12*@18kg, *10*@28kg, *7, 9*@30kg

Face pulls: *15*@22.5kg, *10*@27.5kg, *10*@30kg, 35kg Dropset

Side raises: *10*@8kg, *10, 10, 10*@10kg

Front raides: *10, 10, 10*@80kg

DB Shrugs: *12*@30kg, *12*@40kg, *5, 9*@50kg - grip went on these

The 50kg DBs have been moved to the lower rack which is blo?dy awkward - tweaked my back getting them out of the rack 

But dead happy with the 30kg DB pressing. 4kg up from last week.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

some nice work. Matt/


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> some nice work. Matt/


Thanks mate - you're quite a strong bugger aren't ya 

Today was a slight deviation from the norm - I met up with strongmanmatt and trained at one of his local places.

Squats: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], 1, [email protected] - much less volume than I usually go for but happy with my strength on the 140s - only put my belt on for those and had to take it in a notch 

Some Bulgarian split squats: 6 each leg with 0kg, 10kg, 15kg

Leg press: Not sure how much but 4 x 8


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Some good workouts there Matt.... :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great to meet you fella, got to have more sessions. I am going to having make that 180 look silly in Augst, your looking good on squat to, When I am repping 180-190 on squat for a good few then I can classify myself as a strong ****. But I am not doing too bad. You've certainly got some big legss.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great to meet you fella, got to have more sessions. I am going to having make that 180 look silly in Augst, your looking good on squat to, When I am repping 180-190 on squat for a good few then I can classify myself as a strong ****. But I am not doing too bad. You've certainly got some big legss.


And you - you are going to make the 180 look silly in August. I may even manage 180 in August myself 

Would love to rep 180 myself but I think that's a next year goal for me. And they're not that big but they do look it :lol:



Greshie said:


> Some good workouts there Matt.... :thumbup1:


Ta - I try to make sure they count - even if they seem crummy at the time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Ta - I try to make sure they count - even if they seem crummy at the time.


I think very often afterwards we think we could have pushed a bit further, or perhaps we could have done a bit more, but the weights you are lifting are impressive...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Light weight session and hella fast today - In, changed, workout, Steam, sauna, hydro pool, shower, change in just under an hour!

Shoulder press: *12*@14kg, *12, 10, 10, 9*@20kg

Face Pulls: *12*@20kg, *12, 12, 12*@25kg

Lateral raises 8kg: *8, 8, 8*

Superset front raises 8kg: *8, 8, 5*

DB Shrugs: *12, 12, 12, 12, 12*@32kg


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Cardio day: 45mins 6.5% incline 4.5km/h treadmill.

Incline has gone up to keep heart rate in the right range.

Weight this morning 100kg dead.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nothing to report today - rest day

Diet has been pretty much on track - a liitle hungry at times but not too bad.

A trio of Eggs (Scrambled, Fried, Poached)

Chicken breast with roasted veg and salad

Chicken breast with roasted veg and salad

Lamb shoulder steak with mint glaze and veg

170g Greek Yoghurt

About to neck a protein shake before bed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A trio of Eggs :lol: sounds very posh restaurant!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> A trio of Eggs :lol: sounds very posh restaurant!


Just the works canteen. A spoonful of scrambled and one of each of the fried and poached :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Back & Biceps - Almost

Got to the gym - No T-Shirt. Had to buy a Nike Dri-fit thing. Only size was Large but my fat gut isn't that big anymore so it didn't look too bad.

Deadlifts: *12*@bar, *8*@60kg, *5*@100kg, *5x5*@110kg - wore my belt but not done up for psychological support on the last 4 sets

Lat Pull Down: *12*@50kg, *12*@55kg, *7*@60kg, 60kg Dropset

Bent over rows: *5x12*@40kg

Face Pulls: *15*@25kg, *9*@35kg, *12, 9, 10*@30kg

Biceps: 0 @ the gym closed because the mains water supply had failed 

Hey ho.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Fun day today - change of gym and a workout with an old mate who benches a ton more than me.

Bench: *12*@bar, *8*@40kg, *8*@60kg, *3 x 8*@82.5kg, *20*@60kg - 2 weeks ago I pined myself to the bench attempting 5x5 with this weight. To get 3 x 8 I am dead happy.

Incline: *10*@60kg, *7, 5*@70kg, *9*@60kg

Tricep push downs: *12, 12, 10, 7* - Unsure as to the weight but it kept going up until the third set. The machine is labels with high numbers so probably lbs. 35, 45, 55 maybe?

Low and high cable flies: *12, 12, 12* then *12, 9, 7*

Conans: *10*@10kg, *[email protected]*12.5kg, *10*@10kg

Made up for the not doing biceps yesterday


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ooh you're back too! Hurrah!! Had a couple of false starts, myself, but one day you'll get me under the monolift (fnar) - I haven't forgotten!!! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ooh you're back too! Hurrah!! Had a couple of false starts, myself,* but one day you'll get me under the monolift (fnar) - I haven't forgotten!!! :lol*:


I'm not even going to ask.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> I'm not even going to ask.... :lol:


For squats lol.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ooh you're back too! Hurrah!! Had a couple of false starts, myself, but one day you'll get me under the monolift (fnar) - I haven't forgotten!!! :lol:


Like your new avi btw Bek :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Ooh you're back too! Hurrah!! Had a couple of false starts, myself, but one day you'll get me under the monolift (fnar) - I haven't forgotten!!! :lol:


I need to get back under one myself. I'm in the Virgin in Hemel at the moment and it's just a power rack style thingy.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hemel? That's not a million miles away..Still at Gold's, though they've said for a couple of years they're expanding and getting a platform in and strongman stuff....


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Aye - moved up about a year ago now. We were house sitting for a while - it was time to buy a place of our own so we chose Hemel as it's half way between both parents' places.

Virgin have nothing that isn't on the Technogym catalogue :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I grew up just down the road in Berkhamsted ...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I grew up just down the road in Berkhamsted ...


That's the posh part of town. I tend not to go there too often :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> *That's the posh part of town.* I tend not to go there too often :lol:


Yep !


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Today: Biceps & Cardio

21s small EZ Curl bar: *12*@+10kg, *12*@+12.5kg

45 min treadmill, 6.5% incline, 4.5km/h

Bicep curls (db): *10*@10kg, *10*@12kg, *8*@14kg

Hammers: *8, 7*@10kg

Threw the biceps in after the gym closed early on Friday due to a lack of mains water.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Shoulders

DB Press: *12*@18kg, *12*@24kg, *8, 7*@28kg

Face Pulls: *12*@25kg, *12, 11, 10*@30kg

Side raise: *10*@8kg, *10, 10, 10*@10kg

Front raise: *10, 10, 10*@8kg

DB Shrugs: *12*@30kg, *12*@42kg, *10, 10, 10*@50kg

Nice session today - although 28kg is less than a week and a bit ago I had a hand up on both arms at 30kg, today I had to get the 24s up myself and one half of the 28s.

Face pulls were strong and shrugs weren't bad given I had to manhandle the 50s around - the gym has moved them to a different rack and the bottom shelf. Much harder to remove.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Squat: *10*@bar, *8*@60kh, *5*@100kh, *3*@120kh, *2*@140kh, *1, 1*@160kg, *12*@60kg

Leg Press: *10*@180kg, *10, 10, 7, 10*@250kg

Curl-Ext superset: *10*@50kg, *10*@55kg, *10*@60kg, *10*@65kg

Smith press calf raises: *12*@120kg, *12*@160kg, *12, 12*@180kg - Had to laugh at these, the step was giving way and while unloading the machine I notice the safety sticker claims a load of 120kg max!

Pretty happy with that lot and as it's the end of a couple of days where I can eat carbs - fish and chips is on its way.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday's starting weight 100.1kg

Yesterdays diet included cake, clotted cream and a greasy fish and chips.

Today's starting weight 100.1kg

:lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Feeling good about the weightloss - it's slowed down but I am also managing to increase strength at the same time. Much happier headspace than when the weight loss was fast but the strength loss up there too.

Though it'd be worth putting up a couple of photos that document where I've been and where I want to get back to (plus a little more muscle ideally)

This photo is September 2006 - I estimate about 115kg or 18stone (173cm, 5'8" for reference)



This photo is December 2009 - About 85kg in this



And this one is August 2010 - About 320kg in this :lol: (The bar and weights are 230 of that)



Right now I'm 99kg - possibly a little more muscle than the 2009 pic but with a bit of a belly. Arms are bigger, legs are bigger though. Aiming for 90.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Reckon you'll be looking good at 90kg and a huge difference between 2006 and 2010 ... well done! :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Thanks mate - I'm glad I managed to stop the rot before I got back to my 2006 self - life got in the way a while back.

Overloading it at the gym, changing jobs, moving house, changing jobs again, de-motivational sessions at the gym, unreliable trainers.

I've learnt that it's me me me if I want to get back to a good weight and strength. I'll do what I need, not what fits other people.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Thanks mate - I'm glad I managed to stop the rot before I got back to my 2006 self - life got in the way a while back.
> 
> Overloading it at the gym, changing jobs, moving house, changing jobs again, de-motivational sessions at the gym, unreliable trainers.
> 
> I've learnt that it's me me me if I want to get back to a good weight and strength. I'll do what I need, not what fits other people.


Yes, to really succeed motivation has to come from within .....


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bench Press: *15*@bar, *8*@60kg, *5*@80kg, *4*@100kg, *1, 1.5*@107.5kg, *10*@80kg

Incline: *5*@60kg, *6, 5, 5, 4*@70kg

Low & High Cable Flyes: *10, 10, 10*@7.5 & 12.5kg

Rope push downs: *12, 12, 12*@25kg

Pretty damned happy with today - [email protected] is a PB for reps and 107.5 is a PB for a single.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done on the PB's always good to achieve these!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Deads: *10*@bar, *8*@60kg, *5*@100kg, *3, 3, 3*@120kg, *20*@60kg - Back tweaked on the 120s but was solid through the set of 20.

Lat Pull Down: *10*@50kg, *10*@55kg, *10*@60kg

BOR: *12, 12, 12, 12, 12*@42.5kg

Face Pulls: *12, 12, 12*@27.5kg

Bicep Curls: *10, 10, 10, 10*@12kg

Hammer Curls: *9, 8*@12kg

EZ Bar Curls: *10, 10, 10*@+12.5kg

Best biceps session ever. Best lat pull downs. Increase of the BORs, Solid on the face pulls.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

50 mins on the treadmill, 6.5% incline, 4.5km/h. Bored out of my tiny little skull.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

If Matt, trained with me I'd make sure he stayed to his diet, the naughty boy, he knows he shouldn't be eating those carbs.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OK, I can laugh about this today...

Last night we discovered that one of the soil stacks that run through our flat has broken so we're literally swimming in our neighbours' shít :lol:

Got the pipe patched and got a plumber round tomorrow to permanently fix it then we have to dry the place out and redecorate - almost a year to the day after moving in!

Anywhoo - Legs

Squat: *10*@bar, *10*@60kg, *10*@80kg, *8, 5*@100kg

Leg Press: *10, 10, 10, 10*@180kg

Leg Extension: *10, 10, 8*@60kg

Leg Curl: *10, 10, 8*@60kg

Rotary calf: *12*@40kg, *12, 12*@60kg

Nice workout for a light session.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Urggh!

Assume that will be an insurance job then?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Urggh!
> 
> Assume that will be an insurance job then?


As we're leaseholders it's the freeholders responsibility thankfully.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Interesting session today

Shoulders

DB Press: *12*@18kg, *12, 12, 12*@22kg

Face pulls: *12*25kg, *10, 10, 10*@30kg

Side raises: *10, 8*@10kg, *8, 8*@8kg

Front raides: *10, 10, 10*@8kg

DB Shrugs: *12*@30kg, *12*@40kg, *10, 5, 10, 5*@50kg

Shoulders were knackered by the end of the front raises as the gym was packed and I had to carry weights from one end of the gym to the other as the ones I wanted were always in use by the time I changed up or down in weight.

Shrugs were strong but the evil 50kgs still haven't been loosened a little so they don't rotate.

Afterwards while getting changed I noticed my traps and shoulder blades a load more than I have in the past few weeks - not just width or height of the traps but thicker too. I think I might be starting to look as if I'm lifting again because someone at work asked me if I was back in the gym totally unprompted yesterday - so really happy right now


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Started to monitor my food on MyFitnessPal


Totals2,090	631182091,52422Your Daily Goal2,693370891012,50054Remaining603307-29-10897632	CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar	

I did 45mins cardio (413cals) today and it's added that to my goal calories. I've also made sure that all of my supplements are included.

If this really is my non carb day intake then I really should be losing fat - weight isn't shifting that much though. Good or bad - not sure.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good idea to check food intake over a period of time and myfitnesspal makes this quite easy... mind you I've been eating over maintenance and it keeps on saying I should be approx 76 kilo on 5 weeks ... well two weeks in and I'm hovering at the 72kg mark which is not much more than I was at the start! :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ok - can everyone pretend that I didn't do deadlifts today :lol:

Deads: *12*@bar, *5*@60kg, *5*@80kg, *5*@100kg, *0, 1*@120kg, *5*@60kg

Lat pull down: *12*@50kg, *12*@55kg, *10*@60kg

BOR: *10, 10, 10, 10, 10*@45kg

Face Pulls: *10, 10, 10, 9*@27.5kg

Bicep Curls: *10*@12kg, *7, 6.5, 7*@14kg

EZ Curl: *7, 7, 7*@+15kg

Pretty good if you ignore the lower back tweak during the deadlift - Got heavier on most things or did more reps.

Doing biceps twice per cycle now so doing lower reps on one workout, higher on the other - will be trying to go as heavy as possible on the lower reps.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going there

bicep boy


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Good going there
> 
> bicep boy


I'm going to take that as a compliment as they've just broken 15"


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bench press day

Bench: *12*@bar, *10*@60kg, *6*@80kg, *3*@100kg, *2*@107.5, *1*@110kg, *3*@100kg, *20*@60kg

Incline: *5,4,5,5,7*@60kg

Tricep Push Dn: *7, 7, 7*@25kg, 27.5kg drop set.

Triceps absolutely hammered after that. Another PB 

Food: 3,382 cals, 272g carbs, 163g fat, 201g pro


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:thumb: on the pb


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

2186 calories today, 93g carbs, 123g fat, 169g protein - on the low end but easily 2g per kg lean mass

Cardio today was walking up the stairs at the office - 20 flights, and back down and then walking from Edgware Road to Euston. 2 miles, did it in around 30 mins at a good trot.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

2080 calories today, 99g carbs, 123g fat, 142g protein.

Cardio today was 50 minutes on the Technogym Bordomatic 2000 - 7.0% incline, 4.5 km/h - 470 calories lost.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Well fück me cake has a lot of calories :lol:

I assume the cake I had is the M&S Cafe Carrot cake - since that's where I work - 825 for a pre-portionned slice.

3,314 calories, 287g carbs, 169g fat, 154g protein.

Squats: *12*@bar, *10*@60kg, *8*@80kg, *5, 5, 5, 5, 5*@100kg, *14*@60kg - aiming for 20 but tilted forwards and my legs were starting to wobble.

Bulgarian split squats: *10, 8, 8 *@bw

Smith calf raises: *15, 12, 12, 12, 21*@80kg

Leg curls: *10, 10, 10*@50kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sure the carrot in the cake was healthy :whistling: 

I might try a set of 20 on squats tomorrow ... see how I feel!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Actually..... http://health.marksandspencer.com/uploads/pdfs/cafe_nutrition.pdf

The carrot cake is the worst of the lot


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fools ar ethe way of the future - seriously, third yoghurt, third cream, third sugar, fruit and crushed pig bones - what's not to like?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Fools ar ethe way of the future - seriously, third yoghurt, third cream, third sugar, fruit and crushed pig bones - what's not to like?


I like the M&S Count On Us deserts - you can eat two of them and still be under 300 calories.

The trouble with today was half price puddings offer at work.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Apparently a Waitrose gooseberry fool is 217kcal....and they're proper nice..


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Please disregard any raises in todays workout - they didn't happen like that and I was really super strong and got PBs throughout on them. In your head :lol:

Shoulders today

DB Press: *12*@18kg, *12*@22kg, *7, 7, 5*@26kg - Got the first set up on my own, a single hand up on each of the following

Face Pulls: *10*@25kg, *10*@27.5kg, *10, 10*@30kg

Side Raises: *10*@10kg, *6*@8kg

Front Raises: *8*@10kg, *5*@8kg

DB Shrugs: *12*@30kg, *12*@40kg, *10, 10, 10, 3*@50kg

The last set of DB Shrugs was cut short because some muppet was trying to get my attention, in the mirror, to ask me if I was using the decline bench. Because of course I use the decline bench while I'm shrugging the heaviest dumbbells in the gym :lol:

Pretty happy with today's workout. Not so happy with the protein shaker opening in my bag and spewing it's powdery goodness across everything in my bag. Had to buy a shake at the gym - Asked for 2 scoops in 1 shake. Got close to a litre of thin nasty shake


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

98.9kg this morning


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Raises can be killers !

wel done on the weight :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I've been in the gym with no interruptions for the past 14 weeks or so which I think is pretty good going - trouble is I've developed a nasty sore throat so time to take a break.

Don't enjoy training while my throat feels like its being flossed with a length or barbed wire :lol:

I'm going to use the opportunity to reset and start 5/3/1 next week and also take a look at my diet.

Fits in quite nicely as I'm on a 1 week training course from Monday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> I've been in the gym with no interruptions for the past 14 weeks or so which I think is pretty good going - trouble is I've developed a nasty sore throat so time to take a break.
> 
> Don't enjoy training while my throat feels like its being flossed with a length or barbed wire :lol:
> 
> ...


Hope the throat doesn't develop into anything otherwise your week off wont be fully beneficial ... :thumbup1:

Reckon 3 months is about the longest to go without a break ... You'll like the 5/3/1 routine, but you can keep the training course ....


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You don't want to learn how to be a project manager? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> You don't want to learn how to be a project manager? :lol:


*NOPE*


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Neither do I but I was told to do the Prince 2 training at work and if they're going to pay me to not be in the office and get a qualification out of it...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Neither do I but I was told to do the Prince 2 training at work and if they're going to pay me to not be in the office and get a qualification out of it...


Ah well in that case do it !

you never know when it might come in useful ................


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Feeling guilty but happy about not being in the gym this week.

Making up for it with the walk from Tower Bridge to Euston in the heat each evening. Monday did it in under an hour - was absolutely soaked.

Cold has set in  First exam passed with a decent margin


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on passing the first exam ... does that make you a semi project manager? 

Rather you than me walking from Tower Bridge to Euston ... but then again probably preferable to going on the tube in this weather !


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I prefer the term Project Mangler.

The walk is hard work with the blisters from Monday :lol:

Shin splints have started too - I suppose that's my fault for having huge calves :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Penultimate day of training today - Scraped a pass in the mock exam.

Another walk from Tower Bridge to Euston. Still got a cold but 2 chest-eze seem to be helping (along with some caffeine and aspirin  )


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Day 1 of 5/3/1

Squats: W/U [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - W/S [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Assistance squats: 10, 10, [email protected]

OK - The :lol:s are for what happened next. I split my shorts. KooGa black cotton rugby shorts. Right down the ar?e almost from the waistband. It happened on the 5th rep of the 3rd set but on the 7th the ripping sound was a bit too long for comfort so I called it a day.

The last two of the 122.5kg were cut a little high compared to my usual ATG squats 

Pretty happy though

Oh and 40 mins of steady state cardio this morning. About 400 cals burnt there.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You need a looser pair of shorts .... or perhaps something in spandex


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Day 1 of 5/3/1
> 
> ...


picsornorip


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Day 1 of 5/3/1
> 
> ...


seriously though I thought that was going to happen to my shorts today... I seriously don't think what I put in my gym bag according to what I am training lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> You need a looser pair of shorts .... or perhaps something in spandex


Loose is difficult - I have a squatters' butt. I may have to buy a pair two sizes too big.



dbaird said:


> picsornorip


When they're done in the washing machine (I'm going to shwop them)


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Loose is difficult - I have a squatters' butt. I may have to buy a pair two sizes too big.
> 
> When they're done in the washing machine (I'm going to shwop them)


sell them on ebay! you might have to make them dirty again though! :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Day 2, Week 1, Cycle 1 - 5/3/1 - Military Press

Mil. Press: W/U [email protected], [email protected] - W/S [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - Meant to be 5 or more. 10 was unexpected.

Assistance Mil. Press: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

Assistance Pull Downs: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

In and out in short order - nice session.

45mins steady cardio this morning at 7:15 - 7% incline, 5km/h treadmill.

Oh and for @dbaird


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nothing much to today - 45mins steady cardio this morning at 7:15 - 7% incline, 5km/h treadmill.

No resistance work.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Day 3, Week 1, Cycle 1 - 5/3/1 - Deadlift

DL: W/U [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - W/S [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - Happy with this as my back didn't spasm 

Assistance DL: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

Assistanc GM: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

45mins steady cardio this morning at 7:15 - 8% incline, 5km/h treadmill.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Didn't do my resistance work yesterday - will be doing it later today.

Did the ususal fasted cardio though.

Weighed in this morning at 97.0kg so progressing nicely.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

fasted cardio ? ugggh ! sounds horrible!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Greshie said:


> fasted cardio ? ugggh ! sounds horrible!


It's not too bad - I stick on an audio book and just plod away for 45 minutes.

I'd been doing cardio in the evening a couple of days a week - this is just changing the time and stepping it up a notch.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Day 4, Week 1, Cycle 1 - 5/3/1 - Bench Press

Bench Press: W/U [email protected], [email protected] - W/S [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - These were tough and I would have had a 6th if one of the PTs hadn't wandered over and put his hands on the bar despite me yelling "don't touch it" at him.

Assistance bench: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

Face pulls: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Straight into the description - squat day. First set - popped button on the really baggy shorts I was wearing. Last working set - I broke my belt! Not just a little bit but the lever snapped :lol:



So again - squats didn't go as planned

Squats: W/U [email protected], [email protected] - W/S [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (Ditched the bar up over my neck as I'd rolled forwards), [email protected]

Assistance squats: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

Assistance leg curl: [email protected], 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

That's the first time I've ever ditched a bar and I did it up and over


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bit lost for words .... popping buttons and breaking belts ! :lol:

Buy shorts with an elasticated waistband next time :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Deadlifts tonight

Day 2 - Week 2 - Cycle 1 - 5/3/1

Deadlifts: W/U [email protected], [email protected] W/S [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Assistance DLs: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

Assistance GMs: 10, 10, 10, 10, [email protected]

1/3rd a pull up


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OK quick sum up of last month

Lost 5.5kg

Ruined another pair of shorts

Still following 5/3/1

Strict OHP has improved.

Can now do an unassisted pull up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> OK quick sum up of last month
> 
> Lost 5.5kg
> 
> ...


and don't forget you bought a new car!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah but other than you there's no one reading this here and you know that anyway.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

M_at said:


> Yeah but other than you there's no one reading this here and you know that anyway.


And me! Have some more pull up reps ya misreable cnut


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I got back in the gym.

Master of comebacks me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

M_at said:


> I got back in the gym.
> 
> Master of comebacks me.


At least you came back, and that's what counts right?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Been back about 5 weeks.

My last job prevented me from training properly for about a year as I was pulling stupid hours. So I quit. Found a new job and now I'm through the probation I've joined a gym and got a PT to push me.

Last 5 weeks have been a pretty serious attempt to get my strength and fitness back - halted this week by me not eating quite enough and getting ill.

But upping the calories (I'm 95kg now btw - down from 108 at Christmas) should help fix me up and I'll be back next week.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

This week has been pretty good

Bench performance has increased slightly getting a decent 10 reps @ 60kg

Squat was solid at 5x10 @85kg

Mil. Press has shot up to 5x10 @32.5kg

Deadlift a solid, beltless 5x10 @105kg

Most of the assistance work has shot up too.

I'm putting it down to a regime of 100g cheesecake orally ed.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Another good week.

Bench managed 3 sets at 60kg

Squat has gone, as per plan to 90kg.

Mil Press stayed more or less the same

Deadlift another belles 5x10 but 110kg

Fluffy arms work is getting heavier too.

More fun was the leg press - jumped up in weight last week but this week has jumped up in volume - 15reps on the last set Weds and 20reps on Fri.

Weight is hovering around 95.5kg with the scales showing a slight downwards trend in body fat.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So as per the signature - **** bench press.

Yesterday I dod 6 sets of 10 @ 60kg.

A week before I managed 3 sets.

The Week before that two and a half.

Pretty happy with that as all the assistance has improved too.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

The rest of this week was a bit odd

PT asked me to swap squats and mil. press around to get a session in so this week I've done Squats and Deadlifts day after each other.

Mil. Press went up nicely to 35kg

Squat managed 95kg - have reached the point where my trainers were causing me to tip forwards.

Deadlift 115kg

All 5 sets of 10

Assistance has gone up across the board and my calves are absolutely killing me after a ridiculous number of sets of full range calf raises on Thursday.

Later today will go off to do what the PT calls Fluff - Biceps, Triceps and Shrugs.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Deadlift 120kg

Bench have now done 2 sets of 10 @ 70kg followed by the rest @60kg so happy

Squats 105kg

Mil Press 40kg

All 5 sets of 10

Leg press got unto 320kg which I'm pretty chuffed with because I barely see anyone in the gym using half that 

Diet has been cleaned up and weight loss and body fat %age drops have returned.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Weight update - 10 days ago I started a strict clean diet. 5 meals a day, red meat, white meat, fish, shake (Equal pro + cho), white meat. Breakfast with nuts, everything else (Except the shake) with green veg. Lunch 1 has avocado, the others have oils (Olive and coconut) and my last meal has sweet potato.

10 days ago 95.4kg - this morning 93.4kg - Body fat as measured by scales 22.7% to 21.4%

So my lean mass is being maintained or thereabouts and the loss is almost all fat.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Weight update - 10 days ago I started a strict clean diet. 5 meals a day, red meat, white meat, fish, shake (Equal pro + cho), white meat. Breakfast with nuts, everything else (Except the shake) with green veg. Lunch 1 has avocado, the others have oils (Olive and coconut) and my last meal has sweet potato.
> 
> 10 days ago 95.4kg - this morning 93.4kg - Body fat as measured by scales 22.7% to 21.4%
> 
> So my lean mass is being maintained or thereabouts and the loss is almost all fat.


Sounds like everything is going to plan mate!

Keep up the good work


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Just pulled a 200kg deadlift for the first time since I got back into the gym. Less than 3 months since starting back.

Never gained strength this quick before - the right supplements and food plan makes a big difference, as does training with good guys and having a PT who knows what they're doing and understands what I want.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Turns out I pulled that 200kg with a bout of bronchitis.

Doc has put me on a course of antibiotics because it's been quite a long period I've had a cough but on Wednesday I was shivering in the office and didn't feel right at all.

Going to rest for a week or so and get back to it monday after next.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

M_at said:


> Turns out I pulled that 200kg with a bout of bronchitis.
> 
> Doc has put me on a course of antibiotics because it's been quite a long period I've had a cough but on Wednesday I was shivering in the office and didn't feel right at all.
> 
> Going to rest for a week or so and get back to it monday after next.


Hope you get well soon ! :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Back in the gym tonight - met up with a mate back from Holiday so in a bit earlier than usual.

Decided to try a 1RM on bench and managed 90kg - it's a little way off my heaviest which was 110kg but that was pressed when I weighed 100kg and was eating a ton of carbs.

Today I weigh 91kg and am on virtually no carbs - only directly after gym and in evening meal.

A few incline DB presses, flyers, dips (Pants and triceps were hammered) and face pulls then done.


----------

